# Trailer camper build question



## Buckhunter (Oct 27, 2013)

Alright guys, looking for a trailer in the 6x12 range in order to build a camper/shack on to take with me next year for overnight and weekend stays at camp. I have ran a couple of ideas through my head and wondering which you would suggest or have experience with. 

1) permanent structure on the trailer that I would pull back and forth. or 2) structure that could be lifted on and off the trailer for deer season and left on property.

I actually like the idea of lifting it and letting it sit for the whole season but not sure how difficult that would be. Obviously the bigger/heavier the more difficult, but all I intend on is a place to bunk and get out of the weather. How feasible is this or should I stick to dragging one back and forth. Have a few more questions but want to start with this one. Thanks guys!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 28, 2013)

I helped my BIL refurb and relocate a slide out camper that
was set on a trailer....It was top heavy and scary to pull.....
It overloaded the trailer even with HD shocks and tires.....

You may want to just buy an old "hunt camper" and refurb as
necessary because of weight and cost issues....Cost of trailer and
materials to build a camper will be more than buying an old
beater and fixing it up.....
Rebuilding an old camper is not that hard, and you end up with
a rig that was designed to be towed, and likely more room than
the trailer/build idea....imo....


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 28, 2013)

I am with 7mag.  I bet you dont have a good resource to load building back on trailer at camp.  I.E. - fork lift.  And just when you think you will have your hunting buddies to "help"  well,  they will be on injured list I bet.  Old camper, take off wheels to reduce theft threats.  Or just pull back and to.   Or, build up a story to the wife about how the two of you could start camping. ?and buy a nice camper...


----------



## Too-Tall (Oct 28, 2013)

Look at ice castle fish houses for layout ideas if you go with cargo style trailer as a start.


----------



## Buckhunter (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. When I looked at it I just figured cost wise I would be better off building something light on a trailer with 2x3 studs and a lighter siding. Yall are probably right about taking it on and off the trailer, probably should just keep it on the trailer and take the tires off if I leave it(good idea).

The fish houses look awesome!

Ratman you have a message!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 29, 2013)

Buckhunter said:


> Thanks guys. When I looked at it I just figured cost wise I would be better off building something light on a trailer with 2x3 studs and a lighter siding. Yall are probably right about taking it on and off the trailer, probably should just keep it on the trailer and take the tires off if I leave it(good idea).
> 
> The fish houses look awesome!
> 
> Ratman you have a message!





I usually rip a std 2x4 stud to replace any rotten camper 
studs or cross braces when I refurb a hunt camper....
Stronger than wood strips used when camper was built
and light...Cheap HD or Lowes fiber board for walls.....


----------



## ben300win (Nov 5, 2013)

I built a slide in camper from scratch and it was a project that is worth the time and money. Since I built it I ended up putting a flat bed on my truck and never used it much. I now haul it a tandem axle trailer. Just took it to deer camp last weekend and off loaded it off the trailer and left it there. Doesn't have a shower, but has a portable toilet in it. Sleeps two pretty good. Has a fridge, oven, stove , microwave and a AC and heat. The lights and important stuff runs off of 12 volt and the luxury items are 110 volt.


----------



## thurmongene (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey,  I like the idea of a fishin house too.  Sometimes you can find a childs playhouse or even a tree house on Cregslist.  The owner wants it removed from their property.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 29, 2013)

Do like I did. I took an old pop up camper and raised it up where I wanted it to stay and I framed it in and put plywood on the outside and cheap paneling on the inside and painted it olive green. It has 2 beds,sink and a stove and is perfect for a hunting camper


----------



## k_g_b (Dec 2, 2013)

Have you looked into tear drop campers?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 4, 2013)

You still looking?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 4, 2013)

Look for a fixer upper camper. I bought a 33 footer for 400 bucks and redid it.  I have seen some smaller ones for a couple hundred bucks which is much less than you can buy the bare trailer for.


----------



## mat280 (Dec 4, 2013)

find you a cargo trailer. I insulated mine and built bunks that fold down from the sides.


----------



## slick head hunter (Dec 5, 2013)

Dog Hunter said:


> You still looking?


If he is not I am pm me what you got.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's mine if you have seen it on here before I apologize


----------

